# Wiring/Electrical



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just finished framing HT in basement. Dimensions are 15' wide, 22' long. I am about to begin wiring/electrical. Projector will be ceiling mounted, ceiling will be ceiling tile 2' x 2'. Am running PVC conduit to projector into dedicated component room. Wiring for 7.1 speaker setup. Are there any additional wiring steps i need to take before hand. I will have fairly good access since i will have a drop ceiling, but i would much rather do it the first time around. Any and all input would be appreciated. thanks.

dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Might want to consider Cat 5 to the seating area and to the equipment rack/PJ. I would also run a piece to under the screen for an IR repeater eye.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. I was just reading about the IR repeater. And that would be under the screen, not over?

Also, what would the cat5 to seating area accomplish. 

Thanks for your input it is more than helpful. I have seen your screenname on several posts with great advice. Much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a riser. On the face, I used a quad box and a custom faceplate. Has phone, Cat 5, component video, HDMI, composite video, L+R Audio, and SPDIF digital jacks.

Great for a laptop, external gaming system, etc. without having to dig into the rack. The Cat 5 is great when you want to stream something from online and don't want to have to rely on wireless. Now, if you have something like a Boxee, etc. and don't want to tie in a PC, might not be needed. Just a nice to have for future proofing.

Bryan


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

wow...i completely spaced out having something for my two boys to hook up gaming systems. that is something i will defintely do. again, much appreciated!


----------

